# Wovon man nicht sprechen kann, darüber... (Wittgenstein)



## dec-sev

Hallo:

_Wovon man nicht sprechen kann, darüber muss man schweigen.

_Warum diese Wortordnung? Warum nicht "...kann, muss man darüber schweigen"?


----------



## sokol

Weil "Wovon man nicht sprechen kann, muss man darüber darüber schweigen."  falsch wäre. 

Okay wäre der Satz so:

"Wenn man nicht davon sprechen kann, muss man darüber darüber schweigen." 

Aber Wittgenstein war doch Philosoph - und gerade so etwas wichtiges wie ein bedeutungsschwerer Schlusssatz zum "Tractatus" kann doch nicht einfach nur alltägliche, gewöhnliche Wortstellung haben! 

Ich müsst jetzt selbst überlegen, welche grammatischen Regeln jeweils diese Wortstellungen regieren; vielleicht mach ich das ja morgen (oder vielleicht erklärt's jemand anderer, der die Grammatik im Kopf hat).


----------



## berndf

_Wovon man nicht sprechen kann_ ist ein Relativsatz, der dem Hauptsatz vorangestellt ist. Man kann den Satz auch umdrehen, dann wird es vielleicht klarer:
_Man muss darüber schweigen, worüber man nicht reden kann._


----------



## dec-sev

Ich habe gedacht, dass wenn ein Relativsatz dem Hauptsatz vorangestellt ist, muss man den Hauptsatz immer mit einem Verb beginnen, ohne Unterschied, ob der Hauptsatz eine Präposition in sich enthält oder nicht. Sieht so aus, dass das nicht der Fall ist.

_Was du nicht verstehest, davon kannst du nicht Reden._

Wenn es keine Präposition im Hauptsatz gibt, beginnt man ihn mit dem Verb:

_Was du nicht hast, kannst du nicht verkaufen._

Richtig?


----------



## Dan2

dec-sev said:


> _Was du nicht verstehest, davon kannst du nicht Reden._
> 
> Wenn es keine Präposition im Hauptsatz gibt, beginnt man ihn mit dem Verb:
> 
> _Was du nicht hast, kannst du nicht verkaufen._
> 
> Richtig?


Ja, aber ich glaube (habe ich Recht?), dass man oft auch Folgendes sagt:
.....1. "Was du nicht hast, DAS kannst du nicht verkaufen"
nicht aber:
.....2. "Was du nicht hast, kannst du das nicht verkaufen"

Dabei sieht man, dass man mit dem Verb nicht beginnen muss, sondern ein "das" (oder "darüber" usw) _direkt _nach dem vorangestellten Relativsatz hinzufügen kann.
(1) entspricht dem ursprünglichen Satz, (2) dec-sevs "muss man darüber schweigen" (welchen Satz Sokol als Fehler angestrichen hat).


----------



## berndf

Dan2 said:


> Ja, aber ich glaube (habe ich Recht?), dass man oft auch Folgendes sagt:
> .....1. "Was du nicht hast, DAS kannst du nicht verkaufen"
> nicht aber:
> .....2. "Was du nicht hast, kannst du das nicht verkaufen"
> 
> Dabei sieht man, dass man mit dem Verb nicht beginnen muss, sondern ein "das" (oder "darüber" usw) _direkt _nach dem vorangestellten Relativsatz hinzufügen kann.
> (1) entspricht dem ursprünglichen Satz, (2) dec-sevs "muss man darüber schweigen" (welchen Satz Sokol als Fehler angestrichen hat).


2. ist nicht möglich. Die Satzstellung wäre die eines Fragesatzes:
_Kannst du das nicht verkaufen?_
Der Relativsatz _was du nicht hast_ wäre müsste bei einer Frage aber auch ans Ende:
_Kannst du das nicht verkaufen, was du nicht hast?_


----------



## dec-sev

Vielen Dank.


----------



## Hutschi

What you can't speak about you must remain silent about.
This is more literal but not very idiomatic.

Wovon and darüber: a pair of instances of "about".

There should be better translations.


----------



## Demiurg

I think "wovon man nicht sprechen kann" refers to something mentioned before (_Unaussprechliches_). Wittgenstein wrote:


> 6.522 Es gibt allerdings Unaussprechliches. Dies _zeigt_ sich, es ist das Mystische.


Translation:
There is indeed the inexpressible. This _shows_ itself; it is the mystical.


----------



## JClaudeK

Hutschi said:


> What you can't speak about you must remain silent about.
> This is more literal but not very idiomatic.


Ich habe folgende Übersetzungen gefunden 
_"Whereof one cannot speak, thereof one must be silent." _(wahrscheinlich sehr literarisch?) 
und hier
_ What we cannot talk about, we must pass over in silence. _


----------



## anahiseri

Der Original-Satz lautet:
_*Wovon man nicht sprechen kann, darüber muss man schweigen.*
"darüber" ist eigentlich nicht nötig, es ist eine Verdoppelung, wenn ich das so ausdrücken darf, denn man kann sagen:
*Wovon man nicht sprechen kann,  ______   muss man schweigen*.- Hier ein einfacherer Satz mit der gleichen Struktur:
Was ich sehe,  das    kann ich kaufen. -  Objekt -Objekt 2 -   Verb  - Subjekt
Was ich sehe,  _____kann ich kaufen.   - Objekt _________  -  Verb  - Subjekt

I hope this helps *dec-sev*_


----------



## Hutschi

anahiseri said:


> *Wovon man nicht sprechen kann, ______ muss man schweigen*.


Leider ist das aber nicht idiomatisch.
Man braucht ein Bezugswort. Grammatisch mit Bedeutungsänderung:

*Wovon man nicht sprechen kann, davon muss man schweigen* 

Es liegt an den Eigenschaften von "wovon", dass man das Bezugswort nicht weglassen kann, ohne den Satz umzuformulieren.

Wenn man über etwas/von etwas nicht sprechen kann, muss man schweigen.


----------



## anahiseri

Demiurg said:


> I think "wovon man nicht sprechen kann" refers to something mentioned before (_Unaussprechliches_). Wittgenstein wrote:
> 
> Translation:
> There is indeed the inexpressible. This _shows_ itself; it is the mystical.



he may have mentioned it before, but I think Wittgenstein is talking, in general, about things impossible to put into words, not about something specific, as it seems to me Demiurg  understands. (Am I right, Demiurg?)


----------



## anahiseri

Hutschi, ich wollten den Satz nur ein wenig vereinfachen, ohne die Struktur zu verändern, denn ich meine, die Ordnung, Objekt - Verb - Subjekt kennt dec-sev ja sicher, und vielleicht hilft das ihm, auch die Struktur des originellen Satzes zu begreifen.


----------



## Hutschi

Hallo, Anahiseri, *Wovon man nicht sprechen kann, ______ muss man schweigen*. ist leider kein wohlgeformter Satz. Das ist, was ich meinte.


----------



## anahiseri

Bist du 100%ig sicher, Hutschi? Also, die Regel wäre:  Wenn in einem Relativsatz  das Relativpronomen mit einer Präposition verbunden ist *(wovon, worüber) *, dann muss diese Kombination  Pronomen, Präposition im Hauptsatz nochmal aufgenommen werden (davon, darüber). Aber das ist  nicht verbindlich, wenn ohne Präposition:
*Was du kaufst, * (das)  *kannst du nicht zurückgeben.*
Ist das dein Standpunkt, Hutschi?


----------



## Hutschi

Ja, (bis auf eventuelle Sprachänderung)

Funktionieren würde:
*Wovon man nicht sprechen kann, ______ muss man verschweigen*.
PS: oder:
*Wenn man nicht sprechen kann, ______ muss man schweigen*.


----------



## anahiseri

Ok; aber der zweite Satz hat nichts mit unserer Diskussion zu tun, denn das ist kein Relativsatz.
Und im ersten kann man "davon" nicht einsetzen, weil verschweigen ein transitives Verb ist, im Gegensatz zu dem Verb "schweigen", das Wittgensteiin verwendet


----------



## Hutschi

Das ist klar. Es ist auch nur ein Beispiel für einen wohlgeformten Satz mit ähnlichem Inhalt.


----------



## anahiseri

genug für heute, Gute Nacht!


----------



## Schlabberlatz

Hutschi said:


> Funktionieren würde:
> *Wovon man nicht sprechen kann, ______ muss man verschweigen*.


Das glaube ich nicht. Wennschon müsste es doch heißen:
Das, wovon man nicht sprechen kann, muss man verschweigen.
Oder?

Vielleicht auch:
Was man nicht sagen kann, muss man verschweigen.


----------



## Hutschi

Verschweigen hat eine Konnotation zu verstecken.
Wenn ich etwas verschweige, verheimliche ich es.

In unserem Fall verheimliche ich nichts, sondern ich kann nicht darüber sprechen. Verheimlichen ist eher sekundär., nicht die Intention.
Schweigen ist das Gegenteil von sprechen.
Verschweigen ist das Gegenteil von etwas verraten.

Wovon man nicht sprechen kann ... - es hat eine Konnotation zu "wofür die Worte fehlen" ...
Vielleicht hat es auch einen Zusammenhang zu Whorf und Sapir. Sapir-Whorf-Hypothese – Wikipedia


> In der Linguistik besagt die _Sapir-Whorf-Hypothese_, dass die Art und Weise, wie ein Mensch denkt, stark durch die semantische Struktur und den Wortschatz[8] seiner Muttersprache beeinflusst oder bestimmt werde.



Wenn einem die Worte fehlen, muss man schweigen.
Wenn man keine Ahnung von etwas hat, muss man schweigen.

aber:
Wenn man ein Geheimnis bewahren will, muss man es verschweigen.

Verschweigen kann man nur willentlich:
Was man nicht sagen darf, muss man verschweigen.


----------



## Ali Smith

Wasn't Wittgenstein's original quote _Wovon man nicht reden kann, darüber muss man schweigen._?


----------



## berndf

The German part of the 1922 synoptic edition reads _sprechen_ and not _reden_ (section 7).


----------



## tatüta

Man muss über *das(jenige)* schweigen, wovon man nicht sprechen kann.

Oder mit deutscher Satzklammer:

Man muss über *das(jenige)*, wovon man nicht sprechen kann, schweigen. 

Sowohl "wovon" als auch "darüber" beziehen sich auf dieses "das", bzw. sie beinhalten es. 
Dieses "das" ist das Unsagbare, es ist formell daher nur konsequent, das Unsagbare nicht auszusprechen, sondern nur in einer Umschreibung anzudeuten.


----------



## Ali Smith

In _Wovon man nicht sprechen kann, darüber muss man schweigen._ does _muss_ mean "should not (despite being able to)" or "is incapable of"?


----------



## anahiseri

it means you *must* keep quiet


----------



## Schlabberlatz

anahiseri said:


> it means you *must* keep quiet




I think it means that you are _forced_ (by the circumstances) to remain silent (because you are incapable of speaking about something). I can’t rule out the other possibility, though. It could also mean that one is _obliged_ to remain silent. (Needless to say, it could also mean both at the same time.)


----------



## berndf

In essence: yes.

But, as with most things in philosophy, it is a wee bit more complicated. The quotation is from the _Tractatus_ and, hence, belongs to what what is usually called _Wittgenstein I_ (Wittgenstein had very radically changed his mind after the pause in publication after the Tractatus so that his works up to the Tractatus and his later works are conventionally treated as if belonging to two different persons, _Wittgenstein I_ and _Wittgenstein II_). In this work he is very much committed to the agenda of the school of Logical Positivism of philosophy of science. One of the most prominent if not the most prominent topic on the agenda of Logical Positivism was banishing metaphysics from science and from rational discourse in general. Their basic assumption is that metaphysical statements, like _There is a God_, are in a literal sense _meaningless_ and the well-formedness and "seeming" meaningfulness is a basic deficiency of natural language. Carnap has formulated the criterion of meaning as _the meaning of a statement is the methods of its verification_, which leaves only two categories of statements meaningful, namely logical truths, because they can be logically proven (this was before Gödel), and empirically testable statements because they can be empirically confirmed. The aim was to develop a language for science and rational discourse in which only statements satisfying Carnap's criterion would be well-formed and could, hence, be assigned meaning. Such a language would then allow much clearer communication and advance science and rationality much more rapidly. And in such a language you literally *must* be quiet about metaphysical topics because there are no means of uttering sentences with metaphysical content.

This is the final passage of the Tractatus, which includes the quotation:
_Meine Sätze erläutern dadurch, dass sie der, welcher mich versteht, am Ende als unsinnig erkennt, wenn er durch sie – auf ihnen – über sie hinausgestiegen ist. (Er muss sozusagen die Leiter wegwerfen, nachdem er auf ihr hinaufgestiegen ist.)_​​_Er muss diese Sätze überwinden, dann sieht er die Welt richtig._​_Wovon man nicht sprechen kann, darüber muss man schweigen._​It is essentially a recapitulation of the research agenda I described above.


----------



## Schlabberlatz

Thanks!

_(Er *muss* sozusagen die Leiter wegwerfen, nachdem er auf ihr hinaufgestiegen ist.)

Er *muss* diese Sätze überwinden, dann sieht er die Welt richtig.
Wovon man nicht sprechen kann, darüber *muss* man schweigen._

So I guess it’s about a kind of _obligation_. If you want to have a correct view of the world, you _must_…


----------



## berndf

Schlabberlatz said:


> So I guess it’s about a kind of _obligation_. If you want to have a correct view of the world, you _must_…


More precisely: You _must_ reach a level of understanding where you _can't_ any more, because your are using a language that doesn't allow you formulate such sentences.


----------

